# Sticky  Macroalgaes



## acer

First... sorry to the mods if I'm putting this in the wrong sub forum.

Anyways... I'm on the look out for macroalgaes, preferably reds or browns.

And I was thinking... others might be on the look out as well, so then I thought why not form a list of who has what and we can organize trades and such.

I don't think a.... "I'm looking for list would work" more of a... "I have this...pm if you want some" and you can figure out the trade details through messaging. I'll compile the main list on the second post.

I'm trying this out.... might not keep this list here and might move it done a post.

*Macros Found on the Forums*

_Bonnemaisonia asparagoides_ (might not be exact match, but closest I can find)









_Botryocladia uvaria_









_Caulerpa lentifillifera_









_Caulerpa peltata_









_Caulerpa prolifera_









_Caulerpa racemosa_









_Caulerpa serrulata_









_Caulerpa taxifolia_









_Chaetomorpha antennina_









_Chaetomorpha linum_









_Cladophora catenata_









_Dictyota linearis_









_Gelidium pusillum_









_Halimeda discoidea_









_Lobophora verigata_









_Nemastoma_









_Ochtodes sp._









_Padina sp._









_Ulva rigida_


----------



## acer

*Acer*

Ready to Frag
Chaetomorpha linum

Not Ready to Frag
Caulerpa lentillifera
Caulerpa racemosa
Caulerpa serrulata
Caulerpa taxifolia
Caulerpa prolifera
Scinaia interrupta
Cladophora catenata
Chaetomorpha antennina (not sure)
Dictyota linearis
Gelidium pusillum
Ulva rigida
Bonnemaisonia asparagoides
Padina sp.
Nemastoma sp.
Ochtodes sp.
Caulerpa peltata
Caulerpa verticillata might also be caulerpa paspaloides it has to grow out more.
Botryocladia uvaria

*Sunstar*

Not Ready to Frag
Caulerpa lentillifera
Caulerpa racemosa
Caulerpa serrulata
Chaetomorpha linum
Caulerpa rrolifera
Caulerpa Taxifolia
Lobophora verigata
Halimeda
Hookweed

*Will Hayward*

Not Ready to Frag
Green Knife Blade Algae (Caulerpa prolifera)
Spaghetti algae (Chaetomorpha linum)
Sawtooth Caulerpa (Caulerpa serrulata)
Red Sea Grape (Botryocladia uvaria)
Caulerpa taxifolia
Scinaia interrupta
Cladophora catenata
Chaetomorpha antennina
Gelidium pusillum
Ulva rigida
Nemastoma sp.
Caulerpa peltata

*BettaBeats*

Not Ready to Frag
Spaghetti algae (Chaetomorpha linum)

*explor3r*

Not Ready to Frag
Caulerpa racemosa
Chaetomorpha antennina
Scinaia complanata or turgida

(N) - newly acquired


----------



## Sunstar

I had co nsidered doing this myself. I will post what I have once I figure them out :3

I will steal acer's list 

Not Ready to Frag
Caulerpa lentillifera
Caulerpa Racemosa
Caulerpa Serrulata
Chaeto
Caulerpa Prolifera
Caulerpa Taxifolia
Lobophora verigata
Halimeda
Hookweed

Some other stuff I am not entirely sure.

I would like some of the Interrupta at some point.


----------



## acer

Awesome. 

list updated too...

I'm trying to grow out the interrupta... it's really slow compared to caulerpas.


----------



## ameekplec.

Alas, had I know yous guys were looking for nifty macros, I would have cut themoff of my old rock. I had 3 or 4 types of red macro that were actually pretty cool (although I've no idea what they were....).

I'll keep you guys in mind if anyting pops up from the rocks


----------



## acer

ameekplec. said:


> Alas, had I know yous guys were looking for nifty macros, I would have cut themoff of my old rock. I had 3 or 4 types of red macro that were actually pretty cool (although I've no idea what they were....).
> 
> I'll keep you guys in mind if anyting pops up from the rocks


wow talk about bad timing...

do you still have said rock? or sold?


----------



## Will

I have:

Cactus algae (Halimeda monile)
Shaving Brush (Penicillus sp.)
Green Knife Blade Algae (Caulerpa prolifera)
Spaghetti algae (Chaetomorpha linum)

And one unkown little tiny peice of red algae. Possibly red caulerpa? It's far too tiny to tell now. I've already been arranging trades for some, so this works nicely! None of mine are ready to trade though.


----------



## acer

yeah... sorry, forgot to post. 

updated the list. 



also, I am in talks with Hubert over at reefaquatica (who is amazing) to see if he can order some of the harder to find macroalgaes from a wholesaler/online store in the states. It would be organized in a group buy sort of fashion... we, I would think, would also be giving Hubert a little extra money cause we are using his importing license, which is only fair. So, hopefully he can get someone who will be willing to do something with us and I can get a list of what they are offering. 

but yeah... if anyone knows of any stores that carry a variety of macros other than, reefcleaners, lareefs, inland aquatics and gulf-coast ecosystems, please send me a pm and their website and I'll pass it on to Hubert.


----------



## Sunstar

Know what I am really looking for? It looks like prolifera but is red.


----------



## acer

Sunstar said:


> Know what I am really looking for? It looks like prolifera but is red.


hmmm can't really help do you know what it's called?


----------



## Sunstar

My, Caulerpa Racemosa (the big grape stuff) has gone sexuall and is about to vanish again. It's got that netted look that happens just before it. 

As for the red kelp like stuff, no idea its name.


----------



## acer

Sunstar said:


> My, Caulerpa Racemosa (the big grape stuff) has gone sexuall and is about to vanish again. It's got that netted look that happens just before it.
> 
> As for the red kelp like stuff, no idea its name.


same with mine lol.

hmm... I'll keep an eye out. 

there needs to be a store that gets different kinds of macros in regularly, over here.


----------



## Sunstar

yours went too?  that's a bummer. I'll see about finding you some more goodies. I like to make sure my friends are happy with their goodies. It'll be back in my tank. when not sure, but it will be. hopefully same for yours.


----------



## UnderTheSea

We have a variety on order and will post when it arrives.

SHAVING BRUSH, MERMAID FAN, HALIMEDA STALK, CAULERPA, CHAETO, MAIDEN'S HAIR, RED MANGROVE, ULVA LETTUCE


----------



## acer

Sunstar said:


> yours went too?  that's a bummer. I'll see about finding you some more goodies. I like to make sure my friends are happy with their goodies. It'll be back in my tank. when not sure, but it will be. hopefully same for yours.


hopefully. 
I still have small bits floating around, but the majority of it went... good thing you said that cause I thought it was just me. lol.

I feel that the interrupta's growth is relatively the same, but because it's basically a thick solid stem that branches, growth isn't as noticeable as caulerpa.


----------



## acer

UnderTheSea said:


> We have a variety on order and will post when it arrives.
> 
> SHAVING BRUSH, MERMAID FAN, HALIMEDA STALK, CAULERPA, CHAETO, MAIDEN'S HAIR, RED MANGROVE, ULVA LETTUCE


Thanks might be interested in the mermaid fan, once I get my lighting finished 

if you can get any interesting/unusual reds or greens let us know.


----------



## Sunstar

UTC, I still need to pick up something from you... I tried to meet you at Timmies but after 70+KM I just didn't make it... Should get the planties then. 

Acer: If you are interested in a small bit of Kenya Tree, mine just pinched off a branch.


----------



## acer

Sunstar said:


> UTC, I still need to pick up something from you... I tried to meet you at Timmies but after 70+KM I just didn't make it... Should get the planties then.
> 
> Acer: If you are interested in a small bit of Kenya Tree, mine just pinched off a branch.


sure, they're a filter feeder right? cause I don't have a spot for it under the LED to give it reef lighting. :/


----------



## Sunstar

I think so, it noms on stuff that I blow at it, such as microworms on occasion.

Edit: yes filter feeder. Likes high flow.


----------



## Sunstar

I found the tank that I saw it in!!!!

http://www.greenighs.com/spr/

Red Kelp. That's what I want and this is the inspiration for my nano. I saw this YEARS ago.


----------



## acer

Sunstar said:


> I found the tank that I saw it in!!!!
> 
> http://www.greenighs.com/spr/
> 
> Red Kelp. That's what I want and this is the inspiration for my nano. I saw this YEARS ago.


I think that's red titan. 
there is also flame, which I think is a little bit cooler.


----------



## bigdannydiesel

any 1 selling macro algae? Caulerpa's or red macro


----------



## Sunstar

think this is what I am looking for.

Halymenia floresii (dragon's tongue)
I would like to find the price of true sea grass (not a macro algae)


----------



## acer

updated my list...

hopefully they'll be fast growers cause some of them are really nice.


----------



## acer

Sunstar said:


> think this is what I am looking for.
> 
> Halymenia floresii (dragon's tongue)
> I would like to find the price of true sea grass (not a macro algae)


oh, lol I have halymenia on my list too, but it was under the scientific name.

yeah, I'd like to get sea grass too, but shipping alone would be crazy... you might as well go with maiden's hair it's a lot easier to find and it looks just like sea grass, and it grows denser cause sea grass can be temperamental and not grow well in aquariums.


----------



## Will

One of mine:


----------



## Chris S

Gonna sticky this, as long as acer keeps it updated =)

Let me know if you want me to trim comments etc. to make the thread more readable.


----------



## Will

Will Hayward's Macros

*Not Ready to Frag*
Green Knife Blade Algae _(Caulerpa prolifera)_
Spaghetti algae _(Chaetomorpha linum)_
Sawtooth Caulerpa _(Caulerpa Serrulata)_
Red Sea Grape _(Botryocladia uvaria)_
Caulerpa Taxifolia

*Deceased:*
Cactus algae _(Halimeda monile)_
Shaving Brush _(Penicillus sp.)_

Updated Feb/20/2011


----------



## acer

Chris S said:


> Gonna sticky this, as long as acer keeps it updated =)
> 
> Let me know if you want me to trim comments etc. to make the thread more readable.


great, thanks... I'll try and keep it updated.


----------



## acer

Will Hayward said:


> Will Hayward's Macros
> 
> *Not Ready to Frag*
> Green Knife Blade Algae _(Caulerpa prolifera)_
> Spaghetti algae _(Chaetomorpha linum)_
> Sawtooth Caulerpa _(Caulerpa Serrulata)_
> Red Sea Grape _(Botryocladia uvaria)_
> Caulerpa Taxifolia
> 
> *Deceased:*
> Cactus algae _(Halimeda monile)_
> Shaving Brush _(Penicillus sp.)_
> 
> Updated Feb/20/2011


good call on the colours, lol. I'm going to try and get pics somewhere on the first post, so it'll be easier to ID


----------



## Will

Figured it would be a nice touch.

Might be best to keep it to four or five main colours for simplicity; Red, Green, Purple, Brown, Yellow.

Here is a Macro algae index, with photos of specific species part way down the thread. The species profiles continue for several pages.


----------



## BettaBeats

got some chaeto finally!


----------



## acer

BettaBeats said:


> got some chaeto finally!


awesome 

updated the list.


----------



## acer

updated... with pictures on the first post so it's a little easier to see what is available on the forum.


----------



## acer

alright. I updated my list and updated the images as well...

I need to stop going to aquatic kingdom and cleaning there SPS tanks of the hitch hiker macros that are growing on them.


----------



## Will

Can you update my list acer? Thanks.


----------



## acer

Will Hayward said:


> Can you update my list acer? Thanks.


done 

I think that's all I gave you. :/


----------



## teemee

Hi Jonathan,
I have a macro other than the ones you guys have listed - not sure what it is, but slow growing, and kind of pretty. No time for pics right now, but will try on the weekend. And if you're downtown anytime soon, let me know.


----------



## acer

teemee said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> I have a macro other than the ones you guys have listed - not sure what it is, but slow growing, and kind of pretty. No time for pics right now, but will try on the weekend. And if you're downtown anytime soon, let me know.


cool.

I'll let you know, I really want to hit NAFB soon, but not sure when.


----------



## Will

Acer, did the red sea grape survive?


----------



## acer

so far, it hasn't died, lol. I haven't glued it down yet, was hoping it would make a holdfast... I'll glue it down once I figure out the rest of the scape.


----------



## GT3

*Caulerpa lentifillifera*

Who has Caulerpa lentifillifera drop me a PM. INTERESTED.


----------



## explor3r

I have this 2 growing in my frag tank


----------



## acer

cool, added you to the list 

red stuffs in the Scinaia order.... guessing complanata or turgida, will be able to tell once more growth appears. If you want to trade macro frags or something for it let me know.

green is Caulerpa racemosa then below that looks like Chaetomorpha antennina


----------



## Will

So my updated list is...

Spaghetti algae _(Chaetomorpha linum)_
Spaghetti algae _(Chaetomorpha antennina)_
Spaghetti algae _(Cladophora catenata)_
Deadman's Finger _(Codium intricatum)_
Feather Caulerpa _(Caulerpa sertularioides)_
Sawtooth Caulerpa _(Caulerpa serrulata)_
Green Knife Blade Algae _(Caulerpa prolifera)_
Coin Caulerpa _(Caulerpa nummularia or Caulerpa peltata)_
Red Sea Grape _(Botryocladia uvaria)_
Scroll Algae _(Padina sp.)_
Flame Algae _(Halymenia sp.)_
Unknown Algae probably _(Rhodymenia holmesii)_
Uknown Algae probably _(Dictyota dichotoma)_

I think...

I might still have a sprig of ochtodes in a clump of chaeto, well see if I can save it.

The turbo snail ate all the Ulva rigida. It's okay, it grew too large for my tank.

I probably don't have (anymore):
Scinaia interrupta
Gelidium pusillum
Ulva rigida
Nemastoma sp.


----------



## carmenh

Hey guys, I got some stuff tonight off a guy who's shutting down his tank. Growing (attached) on the overflow of his bio-cube was some macro. It looks like fine, dark red chaeto. My camera is far to crappy to get an identifiable pic but I was wondering if anyone might know what it is?
Anyhow, I snagged a bit and put it in my fuge, I'll see how it does...


----------



## disman_ca

I have nothing but I'm looking for:
sargassum
Codium edule
Razor caulerpa
Halymenia floresia


----------



## teemee

disman_ca said:


> I have nothing but I'm looking for:
> sargassum
> Codium edule
> Razor caulerpa
> Halymenia floresia


Give Cypher a shout. He has the codium for sale in the sw sales forum, and I know he has both the sargassum and caulerpa as well.


----------



## teemee

*lf nemastoma, blue octodes*

if you have any for sale let me know. thx


----------



## disman_ca

teemee said:


> Give Cypher a shout. He has the codium for sale in the sw sales forum, and I know he has both the sargassum and caulerpa as well.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Cypher

Thanks Marg,

PM replied disman_ca


----------



## teemee

explor3r said:


> I have this 2 growing in my frag tank


Hi Alex,
do you have either/both of these macros in your tanks - didn't see them - but there is so much else to look at!
would love to buy them if you do.
LMK


----------



## disman_ca

Anyone have any updates on available macro algae?


----------



## zenafish

I have the following always available:
Caulerpa prolifera









Codium edule - loose or on rock. You don't see them already anchored on rocks often.


----------



## disman_ca

zenafish said:


> I have the following always available:
> Caulerpa prolifera - $0.10 per stem, min $1 purchase. $5 worth will fill a small


Damn you're too far away for me, I'm in north Durham. The closest I get is Yonge and the 401.


----------



## darthvictor

Looking for a small Scinaia interrupta, Ochtodes sp. Nemastoma sp.


----------



## Tim

Hi folks,

I have sargassum (keeps breaking off and disappearing, maybe being eaten? but regrows)
Caulerpa taxifolia
and something else(s) too small to identify yet. Could be ulva

I am also looking for small clippings of:

Botryocladia uvaria
Nemastoma
Ochtodes sp

If you have some available, drop me a line. Prefer T.O., Mississauga Bramton, Scarborough areas. Not too far 

open to suggestions on red coloured macros as well.

zenafish, I will drop you a line next time I am heaqding to mississauga as I am interested in both your macro's. The Codium edule, do you have it attached to a small piece of rubble? I don't have room in my tank for big rocks. If not, what do you use to attach it to rocks, super glue?



explor3r said:


> I have this 2 growing in my frag tank


They have a massive piece of this at NAFB in the fuge in the basement under that big tank. It was attached to a huge piece of live rock.


----------



## zenafish

I have loose clumps, attached on rubble and on rock. Low flow is key to anchorage.


----------



## JayPetro

Ready to frag- 
Halimeda
Halymenia (dragon's breath)


----------



## boxboy

Anyone that has pretty much any types of macro clipping avalable, please post its name and price OR PM me with same info, will require next day shipping via Canada Post, I will happy to pay for shipping costs + clippings.

Thanks


----------



## teemee

*Any macros available?*

Let me know
Thx!


----------



## dc_addict

*Looking for Macro Algae*

If you have any macro algae clippings please PM me, willing to pay for canada post delivery or can pick up if around the GTA thanks.


----------



## caker_chris

anyone in the west end have some dragon's breath macro that I can buy?


----------



## sig

caker_chris said:


> anyone in the west end have some dragon's breath macro that I can buy?


welcome back 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris

sig said:


> welcome back


thanks I have been really busy with some family problems but hopefully they get resolved soon.


----------



## Tracey

I am looking for some blade caulerpa, a decent amount for my sump, anyone here have any for sale?


----------

